# Women surviving a rape post SHTF



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

Invented by a South African women to address the thousands of rapes there anually. I'm liking this!!!!!
Has to be removed by a doctor if the rapest wants to keep his junk. It locks on!!
My wife said it would be weird wanting my teenage daughter to wear them on dates.
I suppose so.........but it's a thought.

http://www.blackbookmag.com/nightlife/maybe-being-a-woman-just-got-a-little-better-1.20291


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

Necessity is the mother of invention. Lot's of good stuff coming out of post-Apartheid South Africa. Here's a toasty way to prevent car-jackings on South African streets.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

I want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Those things have been out for years. 

They are dangerous. By activation they cut their attacker, and spill his blood in a very private place. A place that allows for very easy infection for blood born pathogens. 

Now take a step back and consider when this thing might be usable. A girl has to be caught, over powered, stripped, and penetrated. Almost as bad for the girl as of the attacker succeeded. Well maybe not knocked up but almost every other risk if this thing works.

And I can easily see a guy or gang killing a girl for this mouse trap snapping on their privates. Probably horrifically. 

This thing is a solution in search of a problem.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

I recall, back in the early 70's, rumors of contraptions similar to this being warn by women/girls in Vietnam. Except the "teeth" were shards of glass, not metal. Have no idea if any of it is true, just one of those discussion points during the anti-war days. :dunno:


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

I just thought it was unusual.
And in a sick way, kinda funny.
I'd love to see a rapest running down the street screaming.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

much better to see the rapist on the ground with a couple new holes letting the inside stuff out


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

If I catch a rapist there will be no junk left. He will find it stuffed up his bleep in really bad condition. Ill save you the rest of the description.


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

bahramthered said:


> Those things have been out for years.
> 
> They are dangerous. By activation they cut their attacker, and spill his blood in a very private place. A place that allows for very easy infection for blood born pathogens.
> 
> ...


Well, I would die a whole lot easier knowing my attacker would not be getting off Scott free. Chances are after being attacked the woman is going to be killed or hurt bad and left for dead. Call me vindictive but I prefer to do as much damage as I can to an attacker.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Carrying a good knife or handgun would be more comfortable I think.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

bahramthered said:


> Those things have been out for years.
> 
> They are dangerous. By activation they cut their attacker, and spill his blood in a very private place. A place that allows for very easy infection for blood born pathogens.
> 
> ...


Makes me curious what Selco would say was used as a prevention in Bosnia when the Serbs were raping the Muslim women.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Enchant18 said:


> Well, I would die a whole lot easier knowing my attacker would not be getting off Scott free. Chances are after being attacked the woman is going to be killed or hurt bad and left for dead. Call me vindictive but I prefer to do as much damage as I can to an attacker.


Oh so these thing arn't easily findable? You can't show a moment's restraint if you've decided to rape a girl? I don't want to be vulgar but if you know about these things and decide to commit this crime they are easily found and defeated. And that's even before you consider alternate forms of rape. Your attacker might decide to go for an anal rape, are you going to insert that there?

These things are a novelty toy. They might work if the rapist doesn't know of them. If you want to walk around with one every day have fun with that inconvenience. I think you'll find a couple downsides of that. If you think they're going to work in a war zone if even rumors of one bastard screaming over his junk, I think your delusional. And that's the kind of story that will spread over gossip faster than official news.


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

I would hope the gossip would spread. Perhaps it would give someone enough doubt to stop an attack before it starts.


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

And sir, I have seen and experienced more in that department than you will ever know. I stand by my statement. If I am disarmed and attacked I will do as much damage as possible before I am killed. Delusional? No, just slightly off kilter, thank you.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

Speaking as a retired officer, If a woman is faced with rape, she has two choices, fight or submit.

The choice she makes is hers and hers alone and either choice is honorable.

Being raped is like being run over by a truck. It is not asked for and is not her fault.

Surviving and recovering from the experiance is all that matters.

Prosicuting and punishing the rapeist will prevent him from rapeing any one else.

Rape is not about sex, it is about hate and violence !


----------



## ricepaddydaddy (Aug 3, 2011)

hiwall said:


> Carrying a good knife or handgun would be more comfortable I think.


I am reminded of an old saying: No one ever raped a .38


----------

